# Does our heartbeat affect baby if too fast?



## AngelBunny

I'm having a problem in that my heart rate lately is too fast. when i'm resting its around 80 but as soon as i get up and walk about it shoots up to around 120-130 and stays there unless i rest again (i can check it whenever as i'm a nursing assistant and just have to put a probe on my finger). it feels kind of uncomfortable and its horrid at work as i'm constantly active there and it makes me feel strange. does this affect baby? i'm seeing my midwife tomorrow for the first time :D so i'll see what she thinks. anyone know anything about this? i know we should expect up to 10 extra beats a minute in pregnancy, my heart has always been a bit too fast so i don't know if its anything to worry about or not.


----------



## Nikki1120

I wouldn't think so, when my mum had me and my sisters see had the condition Tachacardiarythmia (irregular heartbeat) and her heartbeat would reach 200BPM and she had 3 healthy girlies :D


----------



## Nat0619

Hi

I wouldn't have thought this would affect :baby: I have heard that your heart has to work harder, even from early pregnancy, due to increased blood etc. But I think you get more blood before your heart is ready for it or something so as pregnancy progresses a bit it calms down. Think that's what I've heard anyway :shrug:

I would just mention to midwife x


----------



## AngelBunny

Nikki1120 said:


> I wouldn't think so, when my mum had me and my sisters see had the condition Tachacardiarythmia (irregular heartbeat) and her heartbeat would reach 200BPM and she had 3 healthy girlies :D

woah thats fast!!


----------



## WiscoGirl

my resting heart rate is normally 100. and gets up to 170 easily just form light exertion.


----------



## AngelBunny

WiscoGirl said:


> my resting heart rate is normally 100. and gets up to 170 easily just form light exertion.

thats really dangerous! in the NHS we consider anything over 130 to be extremely worrying??


----------



## AngelBunny

ooo this is what im finding so i guess 120-130 isn't going to affect the LO :D but it mustn't go over 140;

_Facts
An average woman has a heart rate around 70 beats per minute, according to PregnancySurvey.com. During pregnancy, however, it raises to 85 or 90 beats per minute. Since the body increases in size, the heart must accommodate the growth and increase output by about 30 percent.

Warning
Although it's good for pregnant women to exercise moderately, experts recommend decreasing the intensity to about 80 percent of your pre-pregnancy regimen. Your heart rate should never go over 140 beats per minute. If you feel any heart pain or severe breathlessness, call your doctor immediately.

Effects
A heart rate over 140 for a pregnant woman puts her fetus at risk. When the blood pumps through the body and flows to the active muscles, it flows away from the fetus. At over 140 beats per minute, this redirection of blood can become dangerous to the baby.

Considerations
It doesn't take as much effort to reach 140 beats per minute as it did when you weren't pregnant. Since your resting heart rate is higher, less exercise produces a faster heartbeat. Simply monitor yourself several times throughout your workout and slow down if you feel overexerted.



Read more: Normal Pulse Rate in Pregnancy | eHow.com https://www.ehow.com/about_5436956_normal-pulse-rate-pregnancy.html#ixzz1He9xBPwp_


----------



## Kimmi82

wow 200 bpm, thats quick! My resting heartrate is normally around 45-50bpm, it was 60 at the hospital the other week. I'm sure you'll know more tomorrow hun, I dont think itll be a problem :)


----------



## AngelBunny

Kimmi82 said:


> wow 200 bpm, thats quick! My resting heartrate is normally around 45-50bpm, it was 60 at the hospital the other week. I'm sure you'll know more tomorrow hun, I dont think itll be a problem :)

wow you must be fit to have a rate of 45!! my OH's is like that he's always at the gym. he took me to the gym once but the machines kept telling me to get off because my heart rate was too high, lol. i've always had a racing heart & had to have beta-blockers at times when its been 150+, i'm not bothered as long as the LO isn't affected. i was worried that my rate might push LO's up, and his is already 180 so i don't want it any higher! xx


----------



## Kimmi82

Yours is probably naturally high, I had a guy in the other day who was worried that his pulse seemed quite slow, tested it and it was 37!!!!! Never seen one that low ever, not in a living person anyway! I used to be superfit but feel a little worse every day, except when I teach Zumba, love it, I hope baby K likes being jiggled about lol xx


----------



## AngelBunny

Kimmi82 said:


> Yours is probably naturally high, I had a guy in the other day who was worried that his pulse seemed quite slow, tested it and it was 37!!!!! Never seen one that low ever, not in a living person anyway! I used to be superfit but feel a little worse every day, except when I teach Zumba, love it, I hope baby K likes being jiggled about lol xx

lol yeh whenever we get someone with a rate of less than 40 all the nurses panic! whats zumba? sounds african! im sure baby k thinks its very fun i bet he's having a blast in there hehehe xx


----------



## Kimmi82

AngelBunny said:


> Kimmi82 said:
> 
> 
> Yours is probably naturally high, I had a guy in the other day who was worried that his pulse seemed quite slow, tested it and it was 37!!!!! Never seen one that low ever, not in a living person anyway! I used to be superfit but feel a little worse every day, except when I teach Zumba, love it, I hope baby K likes being jiggled about lol xx
> 
> lol yeh whenever we get someone with a rate of less than 40 all the nurses panic! whats zumba? sounds african! im sure baby k thinks its very fun i bet he's having a blast in there hehehe xxClick to expand...

Zumba is taking over the world, its latin inspired dance/aerobics, amazing fun, lots of hip shaking and wiggling :dance: low impact so good for me at the mo!
Good luck at your appt by the way, is it tomorrow did you say...? x


----------



## WiscoGirl

I too was on beta-blockers during college, but not anymore. It is a natural genetic thing, my mom has it too. I am actually in great shape. 5'4 tall and 115 lbs. Used to work out about 4 days a week. Now my heart rate gets much higher so easily, so I am a little worried about the diversion of blood from the fetus...I mean I'd still like to do some cardio, but it's near impossible to keep it under 160 if doing that.


----------



## AngelBunny

WiscoGirl said:


> I too was on beta-blockers during college, but not anymore. It is a natural genetic thing, my mom has it too. I am actually in great shape. 5'4 tall and 115 lbs. Used to work out about 4 days a week. Now my heart rate gets much higher so easily, so I am a little worried about the diversion of blood from the fetus...I mean I'd still like to do some cardio, but it's near impossible to keep it under 160 if doing that.

i would feel so faint if it was that fast! mine being 130 makes me feel woozy, and times when its been 150 its been actually painful.. i do definitely have a naturally fast heart rate i think. because i'm getting quite breathless as well the midwife thinks i could be a bit anaemic, so they'll find out when they do the bloods next week i guess xx


----------

